
Please help us improve and get the word out. A new vertical Search Engine - aaronscat
We are working on Aaron&#x27;s Cat search engine ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aaronscat.com&#x2F; ) and would love to have your feedback. It&#x27;s the beginning so please be nice :-)<p>Aaron&#x27;s Cat is focussed on content relevant to the creators (A creator is described as a bot or a person who is curious, is able to think, invent, hack, make, produce or bring something into existence).<p>No matter how hard this is, we want to do it and we will. Please help us if you can.<p>We have added 2 new features recently, broad search and a simple command line.<p>And by the way, this search engine will always be private.<p>Look forward to any feedback.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aaronscat.com&#x2F;
======
phendrenad2
1) When your cursor hovers over the "More Results" link, it changes to a
"text" cursor rather than the "pointer" cursor.

2) I don't know what "broad search" is. Maybe add an explanation in a tooltip
or a help page or something?

3) Switching "broad search" on and off doesn't change the URL. So there's no
way to bookmark a broad search.

4) The header isn't consistently located. When you're looking at search
results, it's stuck to the left side of the screen. On the blog page, or the
"hello world" page, or the "dream" page, it's more centered.

5) The background of the blog page is black, which is really jarring when
you're on the search results page and click over to it. Could you make the
color scheme consistent?

6) How do you plan to keep this thing running once the bandwidth and data
storage costs reach a point you can no longer personally maintain? Accept
donations? Ads? Charge a monthly fee for premium search features?

~~~
aaronscat
Hey @phendrenad2 thanks for detailed feedback. Yeah, we have to work on the
colour scheme and UX in general. all your points are extremely useful.

Regarding the cost of running and the plan. It's a good problem to have. We
have some other projects so we will keep this running from the revenue we
already have. In future we would have to experiment and see what works best.

I don't like ads but if its not intrusive it might be option. Or affiliations
with companies like Amazon could be an option. As long as the revenue model
resonates with the soul of the product (Thats quality, focus and privacy) we
will try out.

Thanks again.

------
aaronscat
[https://aaronscat.com/](https://aaronscat.com/)

